# JDBC Connect Timeout



## RaoulDuke (6. Jul 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich aus einer Applikation mehrere Oracle Server ansprechen muss um Daten zu ermitteln. Wenn einer der Oracle Server mal nicht erreichbar ist, ist das kein Problem, allerdings braucht der Connect etliche Sekunden um einen Timeout zu haben wenn das Zielsystem nicht erreichbar ist:


```
...
connstring = "jdbc:oracle:thin:@"+host+":"+dbname;
con = DriverManager.getConnection(connstring, username, pass);
```

Das einzige Interessante was ich bisher gefunden habe ist:


```
DriverManager.setLoginTimeout(1);
```

Allerdings scheint das überhaupt keinen Effekt zu haben. Ich will das ein Connectversuch abgebrochen wird wenn binnen einer Sekunde keine Verbindung zu stande kommt.


----------



## DP (6. Jul 2006)

wo setzt du 

DriverManager.setLoginTimeout(1);

?

poste mal die methode.


----------



## RaoulDuke (6. Jul 2006)

Eigentlich in der Zeile direkt vor dem Connect. Den Code kann ich Morgen mal posten.


----------



## Stradi (10. Jul 2006)

defaultmäßig ist setLoginTimeout() auf 0 gesetzt... was für mich heißt, dass der garnicht lange wartet... sondern einfach versucht, und wenns nicht klappt, dann timeout! bin da aber nicht ganz so vertraut mit!

kann es evtl. sein, dass die wartezeit nicht vom code, sondern von den Netzwerkoperationen - also der verbindung zu den servern - herrührt


----------

